# Toybiz 1/12 scale Hulk



## buddho (Jul 31, 2005)

I built this one last year and heavily modified it. I used tissue paper for the pants and torn shirt, stretched sprue for the hair, and construction rubble found at a site nearby where I live. Tamiya paints were used throughout:

http://hometown.aol.com/boybuddha/images/hlk35.jpg

http://hometown.aol.com/boybuddha/images/hlk2.jpg

http://hometown.aol.com/boybuddha/images/hlk5.jpg

Regards, Dan


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Great job! The tissue looks great as does the sprue hair. You put a lot of work into that kit, for sure!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Okay, now you're just showing off!


----------



## buddho (Jul 31, 2005)




----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Great job Dan! I'll have to remember to try your stretched sprue for hair technique somtime, cuz it really worked well!


----------

